

Micheal Crichton on climate change - dpatru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySV_NNKbWnQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=Dr_h9C5bvnQ&feature=sub

======
2haks
Crichton's book "State of Fear" is a great source of information about Global
Warming. Even though it is fiction, all of the research that he mentions is
real.

